# jon mod question. This may be silly



## zoeconner (May 5, 2008)

I just picked up a free jon boat. Its 12' and like 42" wide. Sorry the boats not here right now so Im not sure whats he width. The top is 48" wide. I want a boat were I can have a deck and stand up on and fish. After reading past post Im not sure if mine will work. If not. I also have a 1032 boat. Has anyone ever made a boat wider out of two boats. What do you guys think?

thanks


----------



## zoeconner (May 5, 2008)

Also what makes a boat stable? Is it its width? Welding the boat wont be any trouble. I could put in new ribs and when I fame it for a deck it will be very strong. Please let me know. I might start cutting aout tomorrow.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 5, 2008)

You would be money, time and frustration (and possibly 2 ruined boats) ahead to just sell the two of them and get yourself a wider 14 footer.....

width is the primary factor in how stable your boat is going to be.


----------



## Old Bill (May 5, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> You would be money, time and frustration (and possibly 2 ruined boats) ahead to just sell the two of them and get yourself a wider 14 footer.....
> 
> width is the primary factor in how stable your boat is going to be.



The above is the best advice anyone can give you!  

Good luck,


----------



## zoeconner (May 5, 2008)

If I didnt do any thing to it can I still put a deck on it? 
Also Im a welder and a fabricator. This job would be easy for me. I just what to know if it will be more stable if I did this. If you say yes then Im going to do this.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2008)

zoeconner said:


> If I didnt do any thing to it can I still put a deck on it?
> Also Im a welder and a fabricator. This job would be easy for me. I just what to know if it will be more stable if I did this. If you say yes then Im going to do this.




Not safely! Put a simple floor on the 12 footer to make it easier to get around, or as above, sell both and get a bigger boat.


----------



## Waco (May 5, 2008)

Hey man, the wider the boat the better is right. I have a 12 foot Waco thats 36 inches wide. I havent started building my decks yet either I'm waiting for the primer to dry so that I can paint. But I not exactly building a deck across the top of the boat I am doing more of a sunken floor design where the deck will not rest right against the floor but it will be below the top of my middle seat. I think this should add to the stability of the boat but I dont plan on standing up a whole lot and casting, I will stand up and move around when I need to stretch. But if you are really content with the boat you have I say go for it and get to building, that's what I'm gonna do but my boat was free.. lol


----------



## zoeconner (May 6, 2008)

Well I did it. I started to take everything out. I will post pics as I go. Also Im not going to use my other boat. Im just going to use alum. sheets. What ideal width should I go for. I was thinking around 52". What do you guys think?


----------



## Mossy535 (May 6, 2008)

You're planning to make the deck wider than the boat? :-k 

I don't think that's a very good idea, but then that's just me. [-X


----------



## zoeconner (May 6, 2008)

No I was thinking on making the floor 52" wide. The width on the top will be about 60". How wide do you think I should do.


----------



## zoeconner (May 6, 2008)

Here is what I done so far. Sorry for the black and white


----------



## Zum (May 6, 2008)

holy moly man...now thats a gut job;blank canvas
definitly going to have to do something to it now
I'm not sure what you mean by 52 inches wide or 60,if you mean length I kinda understand,so keep us posted
Unless you mean splitting the boat and widen it,seen it done with fiberglass on bigger boats,probably been done on smalller aluminum boats...be interesting if thats what your thinking

can't wait to see what you have planned


----------



## Tyler_W (May 6, 2008)

I would say go for it but make sure you put some stringers on that thing man. If you put that boat in the water right now like that it's gonna fold up like a taco lol


----------



## zoeconner (May 6, 2008)

What is the floor called in a boat. Thats what I want to make about 52" wide. Do you see any problems with it? Yes I plan to use angle flipped upside down and welded on the floor for new ribs.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

zoeconner said:


> What is the floor called in a boat.



A Deck? 

Man...endless possibilities!


----------



## tornado (May 7, 2008)

Cool project! Looks like a lot of work though. 52" should be plenty stable, you will more than likely have first 1252 aluminum jon boat on the planet =D> .


----------



## Zum (May 7, 2008)

some of the prior replies through me a bit...splitting it and widen it is something I havnt seen done here,can't see why it would be a problem...keeping it square would probably be the hardest thing,I like your angle iron for the stringers and ribs
I think its going to be a cool project,52 inches wide is close to or equal to some 16foot boats,should be pretty stable.
Keep us posted with pictures


----------



## zoeconner (May 7, 2008)

Heres some more pics. Got the inside all welded. Im welding all the rivets that was used for the ribs and seats. I do not want to mess with rivets and welding is alot easier for me. Tomorrow is D-day. You should see some pics with the boat cut in half. Ha Ha!!!

Also I was given a 41lb. trowling motor. How do you think it will push it?


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2008)

opcorn: This is going to be interesting. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Waco (May 7, 2008)

Hey man, so ready for you to cut it. Its gonna be awesome if it works out. As far as the 41 lb. thrust trolling motor goes, it should do fine. It really all depends on how much weight you put in the boat, such as decking, outboard, angle iron, etc... I have a 40 lb. thrust on my 12 ft. jon boat and I really think I could outrun a 4 horse motor if I was in it by myself. But all the extra weight can sure drag one down. I have a 67 lb thrust on my bass boat. My big boat weighs close to 2100 lbs. and it the trolling motor does well except in heavy winds. Just make sure when you mount your trolling motor, put it on the front. Most trolling motors are designed to pull not push.


----------



## zoeconner (May 7, 2008)

Thanks! As you can tell Im a noob at this boat stuff. Ill take any info right now.

By the way if anyone wanted to know, I have about 6 hours in this now.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Take lots of pics! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (May 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> Take lots of pics! =D>



Concur on that!


How are you gonna keep the boat from twisting while welding? Tig or Mig weld?


----------



## zoeconner (May 7, 2008)

Its aluminum. You just make it do what you want it to do. Just like any metal it will twist. Whats nice about aluminum is if it does you can just push it back. Its so thin you can almost do it by hand.


----------



## Zum (May 7, 2008)

gonna be neat to see a 52" 12 footer
You can use your trolling motor in the stern(pushing)but pretty sure you will like it better in the bow(pulling)...alot more control of the boat.I only have a 50lbs on a 16' boat;works fine.
Looking forward in seeing your progress


----------



## bassboy1 (May 7, 2008)

I'll second Waterwings question. TIG or MIG? Interested in seeing this for a number of reasons. Keep a good record, and lots of pictures.

I actually have plans of building a jon from scratch up my sleeve. Then, after I succeed at that, I have bigger plans that I cannot wait to unveil.....
Not sure when I will have the time or funds to come through with either, but the ideas are cooking. Course, mine will be riveted - least the first one, as I don't have access or experience with a TIG setup, and we haven't played with our MIG setup much with aluminum, so I am not sure how capable it would. According to the specs, it would do it without a bit of trouble, but I would need plenty of experience with aluminum welding, and that probably won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## tholdah (May 7, 2008)

Ummm...I'm gonna have to go ahead and say you're nuts! PLease...pics.pics.pics. One thing is for sure, it will be one of a kind. =D>


----------



## zoeconner (May 7, 2008)

One tip Ill give is if you are going to weld on holes that used to have rivets in it, leave in the old left over rivet in and weld over it. Much easier to weld. If you weld on a hole that is 1/4" it wont be long before it gets hot and the hole turns into 1/2" if your not carefull. If you could drill holes in some scrap alum. and practice it wouldnt be long before you get it.


----------



## Waterwings (May 7, 2008)

> Anyone here ever see alum. foil welded together.



yep, and an aluminum coke can also. The welder was a certified hp welder in the Navy. That guy was a whiz with a tig!


----------



## tholdah (May 7, 2008)

zoeconner said:


> One tip Ill give is if you are going to weld on holes that used to have rivets in it, leave in the old left over rivet in and weld over it. Much easier to weld. If you weld on a hole that is 1/4" it wont be long before it gets hot and the hole turns into 1/2" if your not carefull. If you could drill holes in some scrap alum. and practice it wouldnt be long before you get it. Anyone here ever see alum. foil welded together. If I get a lot of request maybe Ill put up some pics or even a small video. Now Im just bragging lol.




Sorry to jump in on your post, but you guys seem to know how to weld or fix holes. The meatball I bought my latest project from used deck screws drilled in through the side of the boat from the outside =D> . Now we have a series of little holes like Bonie and Clide did a drive-vy :twisted: They are way above the water line so it's purely cosmetic...any suggestions on filling them and making them blend?


----------



## WTL (May 7, 2008)

Some people are using a product called alumaweld. Personally I use JB Kwick, epoxy over them and sand till smooth.


----------



## zoeconner (May 7, 2008)

If you cant get them welded I recomend going to Auto zone or even wal mart. There are so many epoxies out there now that are realy good. Remember the best invention in the world " JB Weld". The down fall to that is it takes about 24 hours to set up. Theres a company called Permatex that makes the same thing but only takes about 15 min to dry. No kidding! In 15 min you could fix the hole and be on the water. Great stuff. Sorry I dont know the name.


----------



## zoeconner (May 7, 2008)

Sorry I lied. Its not 15 min its 4 min. take a look. Nice to have in the boat.

https://www.neverseezproducts.com/permepoxies.htm


----------



## scottbustech (May 8, 2008)

we want too see the cut in half boat i for one am exited too see a 1252 could be the newest craze on the water


----------



## Waterwings (May 8, 2008)

zoeconner,

Do you anticipate much of a trailer mod to accomodate the new width? Bunk re-alignment possibly?


----------



## zoeconner (May 8, 2008)

Here you guys go. Makes you wonder why I did this dont it.


----------



## Zum (May 8, 2008)

it looks so abused,lol
nice job on the front and back sectons...real professional


----------



## zoeconner (May 8, 2008)

Thanks. I set the pieces together and man it looks wide. Do you think Im going to over do it. I waanted to shoot for 52" but now Im thinking about 48". Im planing to start to put it together tomorrow. If you have any opinions about the width please let me know. Being that its only 12' long it doesnt look right. But maybe thats because I never seen one before. I think it will look better with a deck on it.


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2008)

The first 1252.. That is nuts! Fricken cool but nuts. Glad your here and showing us :beer:

I have no pro's or con's other than the fact that you can always cut it down to size again if it does not work right?


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 8, 2008)

He finished it....







:lol:


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2008)

:LOL2:


Cant wait to see it! \/


----------



## Zum (May 9, 2008)

man I'm slow; was looking at that picture for awhile till I got it
I don't know if it's easier to make it 52" and cut it down to a 48" if you don't like it,or the other way around.Personally,I don't think you would see that much difference but thats just an opinion and the guy thats giving it really wants to see a 52" 12 foot jon boat.
I'm pretty sure some small airboats are 12X6


----------



## zoeconner (May 9, 2008)

Well I got it together. Ill put some pics up later tonight.


----------



## Waterwings (May 9, 2008)

zoeconner said:


> Here you guys go. Makes you wonder why I did this dont it.



Top pic: Gonna use the pieces as doublers for the front and back maybe? Looks like the bends will match the rear and front slopes of the boat.


----------



## zoeconner (May 10, 2008)

Here you go. I will need some help on a lay out and how to put on the deck. If anyone can help please do. Also Im going to have to paint it first. Here is what I want to do. Anyone ever use this place? Is it worth it? https://www.styx-river.com/stencils.htm I want to do it in the max-4 HD


----------



## Zum (May 10, 2008)

real good write up on priming right here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3090&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

what gauge aluminum is that 100???keep up the good work,nice pictures


----------



## zoeconner (May 10, 2008)

Its about 14 ga.


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2008)

That camo pattern is gonna look sick on that floating barge! Man..I'm jealous! Thats is going to be one bad a** jon.


----------



## RStewart (May 10, 2008)

nice work. that is what i would like to do, but i dont have the welding talent that you do.
once again SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 10, 2008)

The Styx River stencils work really well.

https://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=617968

https://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=543750&highlight=stencils

There's a couple of how-to threads in the boats, blinds & gadgets forum there to give you the step by step as well.

I used the Reelfoot Custom Camo stencils in MOBU on my 1448 several years ago and it turned out great.


----------



## zoeconner (May 10, 2008)

does anyone have a picture of there stencils? I can draw and cut them out. If we could get some pics I can turn them in to a file and everyone could download it and use them. It would save you $100. If you have any pics email them to me [email protected]


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 10, 2008)

$100?

https://www.reelfootcustomcamo.com/Order%20Form.htm

The styx river and reelfoot stencils are laser cut from mylar.

You'll find out very quickly that you need something that won't get saturated with paint. It's a slow process.


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2008)

zoeconner said:


> does anyone have a picture of there stencils? I can draw and cut them out. If we could get some pics I can turn them in to a file and everyone could download it and use them. It would save you $100. If you have any pics email them to me [email protected]



Here is a picture and it is huge.

https://www.reelfootcustomcamo.com/New%20Grass%202007.jpg


----------



## zoeconner (May 11, 2008)

Thanks thats a start. Here is what we will do. When I get the pattern done all you need to do is go get some transparency paper from a office supply store. Then just print the pattern with the tranparency paper and cut it out with knife. Very very easy. I promiss.

If you can get more pics please do.

thanks


----------



## zoeconner (May 11, 2008)

Here you guys go. Let me know what you think. I drew them up my self. I didnt use any stencils. Mods if you thank copy right might be a problem please delete. Like I said I made them myself. Someone please test. All you have to do is open them up then hit print. If you need me to email you pm me.


----------



## zoeconner (May 11, 2008)

Heres a log I just did.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 11, 2008)

That looks good.

Transparency paper might work for about 3 to 4 images, then it's going to be a runny mess. It is also rather flimsy as compaired to 5 or 7 mil mylar.

Trust me, I have used these stencils a lot.

The great thing about mylar is that it can be exposed to solvents with no effect. You can hit it with paint thinner or mineral spirits and clean it off when you need to and start again. Do that with transparency paper and you're going to be left with a ball of goo.


----------



## zoeconner (May 11, 2008)

So you can get it at hobby lobby?


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 11, 2008)

I'm not sure. Maybe.

An office supply store may have it.


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2008)

Great jobs on the stencils. =D> 


If anyone prints them and paints with them, let us know.

When the homepage gets done, We will move these to another section somehow for quick reference. :beer:


----------



## ky_madman (May 13, 2008)

heck,
Excellent work on the stencils. I may use them to paint my Suzuki Samurai. At any rate, they look great! :lol:


----------



## zoeconner (May 14, 2008)

Heres some updated pics. Almost done. I practiced camo on the trailer. Any tips you may have on painting camo let me know.


----------



## phased (May 14, 2008)

Absolutely Awesome! Wish I had the knowledge and the fortitude to do something like that. I have been following your progress and anxiously waiting for the next step. I have never seen anything like this done before. Please keep posting.


----------



## evattman (May 14, 2008)

This is so cool! I anxiously await the outcome! INCREDIBLE So far!


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 14, 2008)

yea this is def dope....keep it up....just remember theres never a second First [-X


----------



## Zum (May 14, 2008)

your camo looks great..don't think you need any help,if it's just for the camo look and not hunting it's up to your liking...thats what great about camo,if you want to add alittle more grass stencil after you look at it,you just do it.
looks great,can't wait to see more


----------



## Waterwings (May 14, 2008)

Boat's coming along well !  , and I have some questions: 

1) Are you going to add anything structural between the seats? 
2) Any plans for some floatation foam inside the seats? 
3) Adding any knee braces inside the transom?


----------



## zoeconner (May 14, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Boat's coming along well !  , and I have some questions:
> 
> 1) Are you going to add anything structural between the seats?
> 2) Any plans for some floatation foam inside the seats?
> 3) Adding any knee braces inside the transom?




1) yes
2) yes
3) ? sorry dont know what that is

The boat should be done tomorrow. Next will paint then put in the deck.


----------



## Waterwings (May 14, 2008)

zoeconner said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Boat's coming along well !  , and I have some questions:
> ...



The knee braces provide support to the transom, especially if you're going to hang a motor on it:


----------



## zoeconner (May 15, 2008)

Well here it is. Not complete but floats. Im just glad it does that lol. I hope by the end of the weekend it will be painted so we can put on the deck. The guy in the picture is Mike. He was the first to try it out.


----------



## phased (May 15, 2008)

Man that looks GREAT! I bet it's stable too. The pic with Mike standing to one side looks like the boat is still level in the water (no lean). Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Waterwings (May 15, 2008)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Zum (May 15, 2008)

even with decks that boat should be stable
can't wait to see it decked and painted
you should do alittle video after to show us how stable it is


----------



## Mossy535 (May 16, 2008)

Looking great zoe! Can't wait to see how your creativity and talent play out in the finished product. 

Mark


----------



## zoeconner (May 16, 2008)

Can anyone through me some ideas on how I should deck this boat? Im probably going to use 2 x 4's to frame it. I think???


----------



## Waterwings (May 16, 2008)

If affordable, why not go ahead and use aluminum angle for the deck support framing and put an aluminum deck in


----------



## Bubba (May 16, 2008)

That's Awesome! And I have to agree...thats probably the first 1252 jonboat ever! =D> Can't wait to see it with the deck and all.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 16, 2008)

We are not worthy of this mod!! That has to be the best mod I have ever seen, and Mike has some guts! =D>


----------



## seaarc (May 16, 2008)

Congrats Zoe it floats. =D> =D> =D> =D> Now time to pimp that lil barge.


Dave


----------



## Ouachita (May 16, 2008)

WOW........that looks really good.


----------



## niz (May 17, 2008)

The boat is going to be awsome!! Cant wait to take it fishing & maybe a little hunting on it to? Now all you need to do is think of a way to attach some kind of blind to it...SWEET


----------



## niz (May 17, 2008)

I will be at the shop at 9:00am to get this thing painted. Cant wait to see it all camo, I think it will be pretty easy to get it all done today. You need to post some pics of what were going to get done today. Anyone have any ideas on where I might be able to find a mount for a minnkota trolling motor. I looked on ebay and really didnt have any luck. Its an 31lb


----------



## Waterwings (May 17, 2008)

> Anyone have any ideas on where I might be able to find a mount for a minnkota trolling motor. I looked on ebay and really didnt have any luck. Its an 31lb



Have you looked at the Minn Kota site yet? Is it a bow mount or stern mount? 

Oh, Welcome Aboard!


----------



## bobessary (May 17, 2008)

Sorry to jump in on your post, but you guys seem to know how to weld or fix holes. The meatball I bought my latest project from used deck screws drilled in through the side of the boat from the outside =D> . Now we have a series of little holes like Bonie and Clide did a drive-vy :twisted: They are way above the water line so it's purely cosmetic...any suggestions on filling them and making them blend?[/quote]


for a novice i would use alumalloy you can use a propane torch and works great for these boats


----------



## zoeconner (May 20, 2008)

What color do you think I should get for the deck?


----------



## Bubba (May 20, 2008)

IMO...Your gonna be better off going with a lighter color cuz that Sun shining down could get hot. So I would say either the tan, or at least the grey. Just something to think.


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2008)

Grey! 

It will hide the fish blood stains! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (May 20, 2008)

Concur with Bubba. Really dark colors will get hot quick. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (May 20, 2008)

Jim said:


> Grey!
> 
> It will hide the fish blood stains! :shock:



Have to agree there also


----------



## caddyjosh (May 21, 2008)

Wow this boat is going to be fricken cool I can't wait to see it finished great job man


----------



## Towmotor (May 21, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> Wow this boat is going to be fricken cool I can't wait to see it finished great job man



x2.

Hmm, wonder what we could do with my 10' and your 10'? Ohhhhh, the possibilities!

Towmotor


----------



## sccamper (May 23, 2008)

Man thats an awsome mod!!! Great work.


----------



## zoeconner (May 24, 2008)

Heres my newest updates. Should be done soon. Cant wait to test it on the water.


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2008)

Looking good! =D>


----------



## phased (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic job man. You are one talented dude!


----------



## Waterwings (May 25, 2008)

Looks good! Does that trailer have any leaf springs on it?


----------



## zoeconner (May 25, 2008)

Here"s more pics


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2008)

I like the paint! Was that from your stencils?


----------



## phased (May 25, 2008)

Great job man!!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 25, 2008)

Nice work! Love the paint!


----------



## evattman (May 26, 2008)

Man...that paint looks sweet!!!!

Carpet job looks good and tight! I love it!


----------



## Zum (May 26, 2008)

nice job on the camo
hope it helps you fill the boat with fish


----------



## zoeconner (May 26, 2008)

Here is 2 quick videos someone asked for. When its complete I will have a better video that covers the whole boat.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvlHUYwXejk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZCgCuS-3dA


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 26, 2008)

Nice Vid man that thing looks sweet!...people are going to try to dock up to you...hahaha


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 26, 2008)

Great video! Sure is stable!


----------



## RStewart (May 27, 2008)

freakin awesome. nice job


----------



## Zum (May 27, 2008)

thanks for the video...real stable 12 foot boat


----------



## zoeconner (Jun 4, 2008)

The only problem I see now is what rod holders should I use.I do a lot of cat fish and trolling. Please post some pics or name some brands that will work for my boat.


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 5, 2008)

The carpet looks Great! how about a little how to carpet post?


----------



## zoeconner (Jun 5, 2008)

The carpet was the easiest part. Just put the glue on and wrap it. then I used 1/4" staples.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 5, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Ouachita (Jun 5, 2008)

zoeconner said:


> The only problem I see now is what rod holders should I use.I do a lot of cat fish and trolling. Please post some pics or name some brands that will work for my boat.


The catfishing guides around my area use these. Check out the "boats with bee readys" to see how they are mounted on boats.
https://www.beereadys.com/


----------



## zeedogg (Sep 2, 2011)

This project was amazing to see come along...


----------



## jdbassin2003 (Sep 2, 2011)

Really neat Mod. Been lurking for a while here getting ready to mod my boat, Just had to post on this one though. Awesome!!! =D>


----------



## wildcatmedley (Oct 5, 2011)

What a great idea! Great work!!!


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 16, 2012)

OK, I'll ask......how much do you want for it? I've been looking for something just like that and as far as I can tell, you have the only one on the planet. Extremly nice job.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice Job.


----------



## dkeith621 (Jan 28, 2012)

Super awesome


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice Job...can't wait to see how it does with a motor on it.

Jason


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats how we HillBucks roll. They say we cant, we say we will!

haha good job on a ridiculously crazy idea that turned out awesome.


----------



## blink (Mar 4, 2012)

This is great. 
Talk about thinking outside of the box.


----------



## zoeconner (May 18, 2012)

Sorry its been a long time since Ive been on here. Anyone in Ohio the boat is now for sale. It still looks the same as the pictures on this forum. You can email [email protected]


----------

